# Meteoalerta Trovoada 22 Abril 2010



## ajrebelo (25 Abr 2010 às 15:12)

Boas

Este passado dia 22 de Abril, durante o dia em Sesimbra foi possível fazer umas fotos, e de noite um pequeno filme da trovoada.




























Abraços


----------

